

Show HN: Dropbox Integration For Teachers - sparkygoblue

Hello HN, I’m Brad.  I have been a computer programming and technology teacher for twelve years.<p>Collecting digital documents from my students via email or a learning management system has always been such a pain for me.  Downloading the documents, writing notes, then reattaching/uploading the documents and sending them back to my students was very time consuming and tedious.<p>I decided to start working on solving this problem by creating a webapp built on top of Dropbox that allows teachers to collect documents from their students via a landing page and have the files put directly into their Dropbox account and have the documents organized by class, assignment, and student. Sort of like dropItTo.Me with extra features designed for teachers. I’ve had several of the teachers at my school using it for the last few months and they love it.<p>After getting some feedback from my alpha users and adding some features, I finally am ready to release it (in beta) to the world.  If you’re an educator that finds collecting digital documents from your students to be a pain, please check out submitbox.<p>getsubmitbox.com
======
sparkygoblue
clickable

<http://getsubmitbox.com>

